# My Bobbie...



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I was looking back through files and files of old photos...I found this beautiful one of our "Bobbie", 1 month 10 days prior to her loss...what makes this photo even more special is, Bobbie really didn't care to swim, she would wade around , watch the other dogs, but could take it or leave it, this day she swam, and really swam, as if she knew this would be her last. She was my heart and soul.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a special beauty.... her gentle wise spirit really comes thru the picture.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE this photo, it's beautiful, and inspiring.

Thank you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather, she was such a beautiful girl! I am sure you have countless fond and fun memories of her... and she of you. Thank you for sharing!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwwwww. That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

what a beauty, thanks for sharing such a special picture.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It almost looks as if she's looking 'beyond', as if she knew. Wonderful photo of a real beauty.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looked like a sweet soul. Nothing like our Senior Golden's


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely picture.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful girl, great picture. No wonder you loved her so much.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

How lucky you are to have such a special picture of a special moment. Thanks for sharing.

dg


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> How lucky you are to have such a special picture of a special moment. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> dg


Thank you all for your lovely comments. Bobbie was not a photogenic dog, and in the month prior to her death, I got 3-4 very special captures. Perhaps she knew I would need them :smooch: I miss her horribly to this day.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's wonderful that you have these beautiful photos of her. We never forget our loved ones but it sure is nice to be able to look back on them from time to time. And what a pretty girl she was too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful wise girl. In that picture she looks totally at peace and happy. Thank you for sharing the picture with all of us.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely photo i would have that framed and hung on the wall

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Swim & Play Hard Sweet One~Godspeed


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems as though, in her way, she knew and was peaceful- doing small, special things in her last month . Good girl, Bobbie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet picture of you're beloved Bobbie, she looks so happy in that picture.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Swim & Play Hard Sweet One~Godspeed


thank you so much Steve. That is beautiful!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful old golden girl Bobbie was - there is really something so very special about those old souls -l can see why she was so loved.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I love your story and photo of your beautiful girl. We never know what days will bring memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. This goes to show you should live each day to the utmost with your beloved goldens and treasure each moment and fun time.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually don't comment on these kinds of threads cause I start crying......as I am right now. Bobbi was such a beautiful girl and so loved. That photo is one to treasure.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> It almost looks as if she's looking 'beyond', as if she knew. Wonderful photo of a real beauty.


 
It's funny you should say that. When my oldest boy was dying of hemangiosarcoma, he got so he could not get up the stairs so he stayed at the bottom by the front door. I would take him outside and he would walk to the end of the house and stare into the west towards a field and some trees. There was nothing there, but he wanted to go and look every time. I often thought he was seeing something that we couldn't.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

here is another beautiful shot...I had an oil done of her from this photo (also included in this post) another wonderful artist who has since passed away. It keeps her close in my eye and my heart


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like she was very easy to love...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> She looks like she was very easy to love...


that she was Kimm, I see a bit of her in each and every Arcane dog, she adored men! and watch out when one was in the house...she was then fondly known as "traitor dog" I did not stand a chance  as she only had eyes for them!!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> that she was Kimm, I see a bit of her in each and every Arcane dog, she adored men! and watch out when one was in the house...she was then fondly known as "traitor dog" I did not stand a chance  as she only had eyes for them!!!:


It's amazing how they live in our hearts forever. I have a few Goldens I carry around in my heart that didn't even belong to me.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That brought tears to my eyes.


----------

